# Humble beginnings



## Asdapricey (26 Nov 2014)

I'm new to this but here's my first attempt 11 weeks in after a 6 week fish less cycle.






My first planted nano tank : Aqua One Nano 30 22L with stock rear filter set up.
                                            Aqua One PL 9w light.
                                            Eheim internal filter - pickup 60.
                                            Tropica Aquarium Soil.
                                            Insta CO2 16g diffuser set.

                    Plants so far : Amazon sword
                                           Java Lace Fern
                                           Vallisneria
                                           Lilaeopsis macloviana
                                           Hyllantus Fluitans (which I'm slowly killing)


                      Inhabitants : Galaxy Rasboras x 5 (Very Very Elusive)
                                           Cherry Red Shrimp x 5

        Planned inhabitants : Micro Rasboras or Endlers...not sure which.

My new and limited knowledge all gained from lurking in the shadows on this forum...I thank you all.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Deansie (14 Jan 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Asdapricey (28 Jan 2015)

....sorry for lack of updates.

Yeah it changed into this.




Co2 from a Nutrafin set with a George Farmer recipe diy mix and ceramic diffuser.

Neutro T liquid fert.

Filtration by Eheim Pickup 60 complemented by a Eheim Corner filter.

Same substrate taken out of previous tank from Tropica.

Plants are an eclectic mix - Java moss, Ludwigia palustris green, Cabomba, Bacoba sp, Lilaeopsis macloviana , Limnophila Sp, Java Lace Fern (not doing too well)

Inhabitants - Galaxy Rasbora, Neon Tetra & RCS.

I changed tank as the 30cm cube just didn't do it for me, fickle and impatient I know.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Asdapricey (6 Feb 2015)

Just a short time lapse capture from my IPad.

What do you think so far? ....anyone ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2015)

Hi Asdapricey, Love the time lapse on the tank Good plant health  Love the little Cube


----------



## Asdapricey (6 Feb 2015)

Cheers Greenfinger...thought nobody liked me 

The cube, according to my wife is to be sold so I smuggled it into the garage and is currently set up with just plant. No photos as it's only just happened and everything looks a bit bedraggled...using liquid co2 and Neutro T fert...and if fish and shrimp appear as well I will have to concede that it was an act of God


----------



## alto (6 Feb 2015)

If you change over to a dedicated fish cabinet, there should be room for the cube inside or beneath 

You might post some straight on full tank shots (fts) & invite scaping ideas ...

Growth looks very nice, you can leave it just as it is, or you can trim/shape, add in hardscape, adjust plant placements etc


----------



## tim (7 Feb 2015)

Very nice, you'd have maybe got more views and comments if you'd started a journal.


----------



## Asdapricey (7 Feb 2015)

Alto, thank you...I have just this week started trimming but very tentatively. 
Any scaping suggestions gratefully received.
I will post some FTS later...

Tim, your probably right but at 700+ views and no comments I thought I was doing something wrong...

...but from the positive comments it appears not

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

699 less mine..  or make it 700 again   sorry I ran off.  mehhh it's alright.





No good effort good for your first atempt keep up the good work. You've smuggled the tank into the garage? Fatal mistake as they breed in there before you know it you'll have a rack full.


----------

